# Moving to LR Classic folder based subscription? Problems?



## fullkoll (May 21, 2019)

Hi,

I have resisted moving away from LR 6.14 to LR Classic (is that the right term?)  folder based subscription  for at long time, but I realise that the forthcoming Mojave pure 64 bit version will make it impossible to stay - so I am mentally preparing for the transfer 

Today I have all my 17000 pics stored on an external SSD-drive (actually two drives - one for backup) and I have placed the LR-catalogue there as well and everything runs very smoothly. I feel in full control today, but will I still be feeling that when I move??

Any tips about what I  have to think about when moving?  I have lots of develop presets and camera  profiles installed today - will they automatically be installed in LR Classic? 

My alias here is "fullkoll" which is Swedish for "In full control"  - hence my worry........

/Kjell


----------



## clee01l (May 21, 2019)

fullkoll said:


> will they automatically be installed in LR Classic?


I never gave it a second thought.  It does seem to be a fully automatic procedure.  If you upgraded from 2>3>4>5>6>2015 like I did the transition was always seamless.


----------



## LouieSherwin (May 21, 2019)

Hi Kjell,

The one thing that is different about this upgrade is that preset format has been changed.  This was done back in one of the 7.x  upgrades. It is automatically handled when you upgrade but there may be problems converting some third party presets.

Also the camera profiles have been moved to part of the Basic tab in the Develop right panel and there are a whole bunch of new  profiles available that handle all sorts of custom treatments. You may find this useful. 

-louie


----------



## Zenon (May 21, 2019)

Never had a single issue. It just created a new catalogue and merged the old one into it. I did this before the  version 7.3 preset changes. The presets where converted from lrtemplate to xmp so they are now shared with PS. The preset locations changed during that  upgrade. While there were some glitches Adobe released fixes. Now with the latest version you can manage presets. Bascially you can hide the ones you aren't using.

Like louie siad lots of changes and I love what they profile did to the profiles. You can now customize the development panels. Auto is usable and Adobe made it even better a few weeks ago. Range Mask is a new handy feature.

You will be jumping from from 6.14 to 8.3. You'll be blown away by the changes.


----------



## fullkoll (May 21, 2019)

Thanks!  I new I would get sensible answers 
Fine to hear that auto start to be useful - the only thing it has done to my pics so far is raising the exposure......  
Any more useful additions?

/Kjell


----------



## fullkoll (May 21, 2019)

Actually, I had almost decided to start with ON1 when I noticed that it doesn´t work with my lossy converted DNGs, which I started using years ago to save expensive disk space......... days long gone....


----------



## Zenon (May 21, 2019)

Too long to list. Scroll down on page 5 to *What’s New in Lightroom Classic October 2017 Release (7.0)?* and work your way forward. Make sure to read the Classic updates, not CC.

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/blog/page/5/
Here is the version 8.3 blog.  A huge addition was the Texture slider.

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/whats-new-in-lightroom-classic-8-3/


----------



## Zenon (May 21, 2019)

Here is what the Basic Panel looks like these days. Also it is now Process Version 5. They corrected blacks that looked like purple with high ISO shots.


----------



## fullkoll (May 21, 2019)

I jumped over to Classic tonight and everything seems OK.   It´s faster on my  Late 2014 MacMini
Is it safe to delete Lr 6.14?  

I have both the catalogue  and my 18432 pics on an external SSD and will need the program on my MacBook as well - where can I find the installer for the program?

/Kjell


----------



## Zenon (May 21, 2019)

I kept the 6.14 catalogue just in case. I just moved to a drive where I keep older stuff I don't use and renamed the new one by removing  the digits. I kept it just in case but now after a year and a half of using Classic it may as well be trashed.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (May 21, 2019)

fullkoll said:


> will need the program on my MacBook as well - where can I find the installer for the program?


Install the Creative Cloud  DESKTOP APP, then Sign -in and click the [Install] button for Lightroom-Classic.
You are allowed to have Lightroom installed on any number of computers, you can only be "Signed in /Activated" on two computers, and your Adobe agreement limits you to using one at a time.
https://www.adobe.com/au/creativecloud/desktop-app.html


----------



## fullkoll (May 22, 2019)

To those of you who helped me make a sensible decision, namely to shift to Lightroom Classic: 

Thanks!

I installed 8.3 yesterday on my two Macs without problems and after that I deleted LR 6.14 without any catastrophic  consequences 

I find Classic to be faster and with some useful new features, but at the same time I feel as comfortable with Classic as with all the many versions of the original LR I for many years used!

/Kjell


----------



## Zenon (May 22, 2019)

Try out Auto.  I suggest you apply it using an Adobe profile like Adobe Color. The new and improved Auto which is AI based called Sensei. 
You are lucky because they made some corrections to make it even better with the 8.3 release.  Also the new Texture feature rocks.


----------



## fullkoll (May 22, 2019)

Yes, these two are the most impressive features I directly found.........


----------



## Zenon (May 22, 2019)

I shoot with Canon. Before 8.3 Sensei did not play nicely with Canon profiles. It over-protected highlights and really underexposed files. I would import using Adobe Color, apply Auto and then change to a Canon profile.

8.3 corrected that. It does not underexpose but is slightly different. Makes sense as Auto was built using Adobe profiles.  I'm still using my import Adobe, apply Auto and change to Canon profle but I'm still experimenting. 

I though I'd give you a heads up about that. I don't how other camera manufacturer profiles react to Auto. I did notice that Colorchecker Passport files did not suffer this underexposure.  I have not compared 8.3's Auto using an Adobe profile vs Colorchecker Passport yet to see how close they are.


----------



## fullkoll (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi again,

I have now extensively worked with LR Classic since I change from LR 6.14 and I am very happy with the results!
A lot of my old pics have revived when I worked with them in Classic - I have no regrets at all efter changing!
As ZENON said: "You'll be blown away by the changes" Yesssss I was!

Just one question:
Is here a way to stop LR from showing  the effects of presets and profiles when I mouse -over them in the editing process?
 A bit disturbing for example to have to watch all the different camera profiles changing when I really only am on my way to one of them......


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 2, 2019)

You can change that behaviour for presets (Preferences>Performance tab>uncheck "Enable hover preview of presets in Loupe"), but not for profiles.


----------



## fullkoll (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks a lot Jim!
I should have been able to find that myself........


----------



## Zenon (Jun 2, 2019)

You can also hide presets you don't use often.  Click on the + in the preset tab and select Manage Presets. Just another approach.


----------



## jayesss74 (Jun 4, 2019)

Like fullkoll, I am contemplating moving from LR 6.14 to LR Classic after resisting the subscription model for some time. I am now not so sure that sticking with LR 6 is the best way to proceed (or if you like, "resistance is futile!").

I have a couple of questions:
1. Can LR 6.14 and LR Classic co-exist on the same computer?
2. My intention is to keep the LR 6.14 catalogue where it is and to put the LR Classic catalogue in a separate folder on the same HD. Is this possible?
3. Does it make sense to start by copying the LR 6 catalogue into the LR Classic catalogue and let LR Classic do the necessary conversion?

The above replies to fullkoll's questions suggest that what I want to do will work, but being a Nervous Nellie, I want to be sure.

I am proposing to start with the 7-day trial version, so the procedure described above gives me somewhere to run if it all turns to custard. Naturally full backups of the existing configuration will be made before starting. If I decide to commit to LR Classic I can then wipe LR 6.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 4, 2019)

1, Yes, but LR 6 and CC cannot share the same catalogue. CC will create a new copy of your LR 6 catalogue (leaving the old one untouched), but any changes made to the new catalogue won't be readable by LR 6. Actually trying to use both will probably be an exercise in frustration. Keeping LR 6 and its catalogue around as security makes sense, though..
2. Yes.
3. When you install Classic, the first time you run it, it will do the catalogue conversion, so I guess the answer is yes.

Having good backups is _always_ a good idea.


----------



## Zenon (Jun 4, 2019)

After Classic created a new catalogue I moved the LR6 catalogue to an archive drive and renamed the new catalogue. When a new catalogue is created it adds a numeral which I removed so now it is just Lightroom Catalogue.lrcat. This is the only catalogue in my HD in the LR folder.    

I did test to see if I could run both LR6 and Classic, which I could.  Since then I have never run both as there was no need to. All the edited LR6 files can  be accessed using Classic. Today the LR6 catalogue is pretty much useless. I have been using Classic since late 2017 and with all the upgrades that were added I can never see myself going back to LR6.  Besides the Classic catalogue is not compatible with LR6 so that is a wash too.


----------



## fullkoll (Jun 4, 2019)

jayesss74 said:


> The above replies to fullkoll's questions suggest that what I want to do will work, but being a Nervous Nellie, I want to be sure.



Go for it Nellie - you will not regret it!   Good luck!


----------



## jayesss74 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hal P Anderson said:


> 1, Yes, but LR 6 and CC cannot share the same catalogue. CC will create a new copy of your LR 6 catalogue (leaving the old one untouched), but any changes made to the new catalogue won't be readable by LR 6. Actually trying to use both will probably be an exercise in frustration. Keeping LR 6 and its catalogue around as security makes sense, though..
> 2. Yes.
> 3. When you install Classic, the first time you run it, it will do the catalogue conversion, so I guess the answer is yes.
> 
> Having good backups is _always_ a good idea.


Thanks for the reassurance, Hal. I am about to take the plunge...


----------



## jayesss74 (Jun 5, 2019)

fullkoll said:


> Go for it Nellie - you will not regret it!   Good luck!


Thanks for that.

OK, so it's full steam ahead!


----------

